# Can a Kitten Eat Too Much?



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

From what I have read about kittens, they cannot eat too much because they are growing - and fast! But this 13 week old kitten we have seems to eat A LOT. He is a little piggy! When he's not sleeping, he probably runs to the food bowl every half an hour and eats. Is he gonna get fat? I really don't want to have a fat cat when he gets older! At what age should I limit his food? If he keeps this up into adulthood, he's gonna be one of those tub cats and I really don't want that - it is unhealthy not to mention expensive! 

Thanks!
tanyuh


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Some kittens will eat and eat as long as food is offered to them. You should try to avoid overfeeding your kitten. You can feed him about three meals a day; and when he gets to be a year old, you can reduce his feedings to once a day.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

My kitten, Misty will eat as long as theres food out! She also knows what the food bag means and will rip it open if she finds it! I have to feed her 3 meals a day.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I wish I could feed him three times a day but our schedule's just don't allow it. We have both started research and are gone all day (from about 9-5) and in the fall we will be even more busy. That's why we got the kitten - as a little friend for our cat. Too bad she hates him still hehe.

tanyuh


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

My cat hates my kitten too!!!!!


----------



## kiwicat (Jun 21, 2003)

Our vet suggested to us when our cats were kittens to let them feed freely until they are six months old. It could also be possible that your kitten could have worms, which is very common in kittens. As far as your kitten getting fat, Im sure he is using up as much energy as he is putting in his mouth


----------

